# Back on Track



## wvdawg (Aug 26, 2017)

Owners let me out on track to capture closer shots of Jake at practice.


----------



## GAJoe (Aug 27, 2017)

Great action shots! Looks like he's havin a ball.


----------



## carver (Aug 27, 2017)

Dennis,you need to get a bike and get out there with young Jake,I'll even come take pic. of y'll(Have you looked at Beasley Knob ORV Just outside Blairsville?)you can take your ATV and Jake can ride his cycle.BTW great captures


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 28, 2017)

No thanks Jerry - I have enough hobbies already!   They do go someplace up there a lot for a racing series.  Might be that same place.


----------

